# can the nissan sentra 89 become an EV!



## manadrive (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am relatively familiar with the world of EV conversion and am hoping to convert my nissan sentra 89 to an EV possibly using old forklift parts. I had just a few basic questions before i start my experiment.

First is there anyone out there who has used this car for an EV?
Second what should i be looking for in a motor?
Third is should i try to keep my current transmission (that may require some work) or use skip it and hook up directly?

Lastly what are some good sources to help me learn more about my options?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

manadrive said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> First is there anyone out there who has used this car for an EV?


www.evalbum.com has about a dozen for you to look at


----------

